# You might be a...



## donray1527 (Oct 31, 2013)

Let's open up a Jeff foxworthy type thread, but with more sevenstring.org related stuff.
I'll start...

If you play a vintage black ec1000, you might be in a metal core band.

If your 3rd noise gate is turned up a little too high, you migh be Brandon Crotchett(only like 3 people here will get that one though lol)

If your hair automatically flows like there is a fan when you play, you might be holding a jem. 

If your od pedal and pickups cost more than your guitar, you might be a periphery fanboy.


----------



## jonajon91 (Oct 31, 2013)

Man I wish I had the creativity to make things like these.

If you own a fanned fret 8 string. You might be in a djent project.
If you think pinch when someone says harmonic, you might be a megadeth fan.


----------



## Matthew (Oct 31, 2013)

If you complain about specs on a signature guitar, you might be an SSO member.


----------



## Rosal76 (Oct 31, 2013)

If you still believe that Necrophagist will release a third album, than you might still have faith in humanity.


----------



## MetalMike04 (Oct 31, 2013)

if you play out of tune, you might be kvlt


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Oct 31, 2013)

if you dont know how to play guitar, you might be a Djent player.


----------



## ArtDecade (Oct 31, 2013)

If your band's name requires a sentence, you probably spend half your gig playing breakdowns.


----------



## patata (Oct 31, 2013)

If your band has a plural name,you play with 100k worth of gear,you tune to either standard F# or drop G#,have that extra layer everywhere,you use BKP's,your songs make no sense,you probably are a dj0ntfag,with no creativity and originality at all.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Oct 31, 2013)

If you GAS for any of Zakk Wylde's signature guitars, you might be slightly strange.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Oct 31, 2013)

If you buy an acoustic guitar and post an NGD on the forum, you might be extremely annoyed by everyone asking if it djents or not.


----------



## DXL (Oct 31, 2013)

If it takes you about five minutes to write a song, you might be in a grindcore band


----------



## DanakinSkywalker (Oct 31, 2013)

If you get your post count up by only posting "HNGD!" on NGD threads every single day, you might be a SS.org noob.


----------



## donray1527 (Nov 1, 2013)

If you play a nine string, you probably have a tiny dick


----------



## MFB (Nov 1, 2013)

DanakinSkywalker said:


> If you post "HNGD!" or "Congrats!" on NGD threads, you might be Shawn.



An alternative version that I thought was going to be the original


----------



## vilk (Nov 1, 2013)

If you use a wah pedal, you might be an old man.


----------



## redstone (Nov 1, 2013)

If you tune down until there's no room left for the bass, you might be disappointed with people's reactions outside of SSO, churches and preschools.


----------



## HellGamer666 (Nov 1, 2013)

If you're in a "nouns" band, you play djent. No might about it.

If you're below the age of 24, you might believe that the more strings your instrument has, the greater your skill with said instrument.


----------



## Zalbu (Nov 1, 2013)

donray1527 said:


> If you play a nine string, you probably have a tiny dick


*ahem*


----------



## DLG (Nov 1, 2013)

if your artwork includes something related to the cosmos or some sacred geometry you probably play sumeriancore.


----------



## monkeysuncle (Nov 1, 2013)

if you think meshuggah is honestly the heaviest band in the world you might be 15.


----------



## straymond (Nov 1, 2013)

If you think michael angelo batio is the best guitarist in the history of the universe....





you might be a shred-neck.


----------



## chassless (Nov 1, 2013)

if you don't have thousands of dollars to spare for shiny gadgets every month, then you're too young to be on SSO

also,



DXL said:


> If it takes you about five minutes to write a song, you might be in a grindcore band



She Wolf (Shakira song) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> then I got inspired and went to a corner and I wrote the lyrics and the melody in 10 minutes.


----------



## patata (Nov 1, 2013)

If you play on Attack Attack,you might be a crab.

*To the guy neg-repped me before,deal with it*


----------



## Leuchty (Nov 1, 2013)

If you fap at every RG1527 NGD, you're probably CYBERSYN.


----------



## Addison90 (Nov 1, 2013)

if you dislike blues-rock players, your vibrato is probably terrible


----------



## GunpointMetal (Nov 1, 2013)

If you spend all your time bashing djent, you probably don't have any friends outside the internet.


----------



## chassless (Nov 1, 2013)

^

If you spend all your time bashing djent, you're probably just bad at it


----------



## jonajon91 (Nov 1, 2013)

If you keep digging at people about djent, you are probably derailing a thread.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Nov 1, 2013)

If your compressors are all used as limiters, you might have a neck beard....

If you get mad when people tune below a half-step down, you probably work setting up guitars!


----------



## Splinterhead (Nov 1, 2013)

when counting in to your brand new original and the song ends before you get to 3...you just wrote your first punk classic.


----------



## donray1527 (Nov 1, 2013)

If you play an Ibanez M8M, you might be a rich ass fanboy.


----------



## clintsal (Nov 1, 2013)

You might be an SSrg addict if: 

1. You spend more hours drooling over guitar porn than you do working
2. Your monthly budget for gear exceeds your rent or mortgage payment
3. You get offended that someone doesn't like a piece of gear that you do
4a. There aren't enough djent jokes in the world for you
4b. There are too damn many djent jokes in the world
5. You would buy that high-end custom guitar / gear in a second, if only it cost $tree-fitty
6. You sell the custom guitar you spec'd to perfection after months/years of research after only 3 months


----------



## Floppystrings (Nov 1, 2013)

If you need $10,000 for production in 2013, you might just potato.


----------



## Jason2112 (Nov 1, 2013)

If you only use two strings for an entire song, you might be a bass player.

If your pedals are worth more than your amp, you might be misguided.

If you have more hair on your face than on your head, you might be a leprechaun.


----------



## JustMac (Nov 1, 2013)

Id u liek pop ur miet be gey


----------



## DXL (Nov 1, 2013)

If you're Blink 182 then you might be Green Day


----------



## User Name (Nov 1, 2013)

wat the fuq to the above 3 posts


----------



## MoshJosh (Nov 1, 2013)

if you record at half speed you might be rings of saturn tehe just kidding


----------



## monkeysuncle (Nov 1, 2013)

OMG NO THAY DIDNT DO THAT!1 I HAV PROOF!!1!


----------



## Forkface (Nov 1, 2013)

If your name is Bruce Wayne, you might be Batman.


----------



## Forkface (Nov 1, 2013)

If you like to chug zeros &#8710;ll the time, in &#8710;ll your songs, you might be the guit&#8710;r pl&#8710;yer in Born of Osiris.


----------



## User Name (Nov 1, 2013)

Forkface said:


> If you like to chug zeros &#8710;ll the time, in &#8710;ll your songs, you might be the guit&#8710;r pl&#8710;yer in Born of Osiris.



there are many other bands that are much worse for doing this *cough* asking alexandria *cough*, born of osiris is actually quite tehnical


----------



## Metal-Box (Nov 2, 2013)

If you think that Ibanez is the only company that produces quality guitars, you might me an SSO member.


----------



## Forkface (Nov 2, 2013)

User Name said:


> there are many other bands that are much worse for doing this *cough* asking alexandria *cough*, born of osiris is actually quite tehnical



yeah I know, but I wanted to use the deltas


----------



## chassless (Nov 2, 2013)

what's this about the deltas ?


----------



## Forkface (Nov 2, 2013)

chassless said:


> what's this about the deltas ?



well, for some reason Born of Osiris decided to use deltas instead of A's in their new album's song titles. I found it funny


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Nov 3, 2013)

If you find yourself suddenly loving Schecter, you might be an SS.O member in late 2013.


----------



## chassless (Nov 3, 2013)

oh ! i see, thanks.


----------



## Datura (Nov 3, 2013)

Jason2112 said:


> If your pedals are worth more than your amp, you might be misguided.


 
If your pedals are worth more than your amp, you might be a fan of strymon.


----------



## r134 (Nov 3, 2013)

If you cant walk on stage without tripping over your low-strapped guitar, then you might play crabcore


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Nov 3, 2013)

If you slappa da guitar then you be Tosin Abasi.


----------



## Rylynn (Nov 3, 2013)

if you want BKPs for classic/blues rock stuff, you might be doing it right


----------



## AndruwX (Nov 3, 2013)

If you're not a pedophile but people still thinks you are, you are probably me.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Nov 3, 2013)

^ Might I ask why?


----------



## AndruwX (Nov 3, 2013)

joshuavsoapkid said:


> ^ Might I ask why?



No.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Nov 3, 2013)

Well doesn't hurt to ask cheerio.


----------



## donray1527 (Nov 3, 2013)

If you play a parker guitar, you might also play ALOT of WOW.


----------



## Negav (Nov 3, 2013)

If you think Gibson's the best guitar company, you might play A minor pentatonic.


----------



## no_dice (Nov 3, 2013)

AndruwX said:


> If you're not a pedophile but people still thinks you are, you are probably me.



If you post something creepy in a thread that's supposed to be fun, you might be AndruwX.


----------



## Mr-Jemhead93 (Nov 3, 2013)

When you see a piece of gear you really want and are considering selling a kidney to get it, you might have GAS


----------



## redstone (Nov 3, 2013)

joshuavsoapkid said:


> If you slappa da guitar then you be Tosin Abasi.



lolnoob


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Nov 3, 2013)

redstone said:


> lolnoob


I think your taking this thread WAY to seriously.


----------



## JustMac (Nov 3, 2013)

redstone said:


> lolnoob




That guys Youtube videos are mental! How the hell isn't he famous?


----------



## Dr Zoidberg (Nov 3, 2013)

If you write "dj" instead of "g" at every possible opportunity, you might be really annoying.


----------



## chassless (Nov 3, 2013)

djut up, Zoidberg.


----------



## monkeysuncle (Nov 3, 2013)

if you feel the need to get an axe-fx and you only use 2 patches for yer mad brootz djent tonezz you might be a real a(bosi)wesome djentleman!1!!


----------



## spawnofthesith (Nov 3, 2013)

If most of your posts are bashing djent, you might be an SSO member

If most of your posts are defending djent, you might be an SSO member


----------



## AndruwX (Nov 3, 2013)

If you don't have a custom guitar, you are poor as shite.


----------



## Necris (Nov 3, 2013)

If you bought an 8 string guitar but can't figure out how the bass will fit in to your music now you're probably a member of ss.org.

If the word "prog" as a descriptor for a band has become a red flag that warns of terrible "djent influenced" riffs you may spend too much time on ss.org.

If you see a thread claiming a band is death metal or grind and immediately doubt said band has anything to do with either genre , get used to it, you're on ss.org.

If you believe you can tell the difference in construction quality between a $500 and $700 guitar you're a member of ss.org.


----------



## Mike (Nov 3, 2013)

If you play a hellraiser, you might be in a metalcore band.


----------



## that short guy (Nov 3, 2013)

If you say that Schecter have baseball bat necks you're probably an Ibanez fanboy

If you say that ibanez necks are to flat you might be a Schecter fanboy

If you ask if it can djent you deserved to be punched in the dick

if you punch someone in the dick because they asked if it could djent, you're an asshole but we should be friends




For the record, I own both ibanez and schecter guitars, and like djent music.... these topics just cause so much butthurt on here it's just too fun not to watch


----------



## Rosal76 (Nov 3, 2013)

If you watch the video of Cannibal corpse guitarist, Pat O'brien, play "Frantic disembowelment" and get bored and yawn, you might be Necrophagist guitarist/vocalist, Muhammed Suicmez.  

If you already heard the third Necrophagist album, you are either Marty McFly, Jesus or the "King of Wishfull thinking".

If you look at a death metal album and can't read the band name, and then spend as much time to decipher the name, you are truly a death metal fan.


----------



## BusinessMan (Nov 3, 2013)

DXL said:


> If it takes you about five minutes to write a song, you might be in a grindcore band



If it takes you 5 minutes to write a song, you might be a Kerry king fan.


----------



## Rosal76 (Nov 3, 2013)

DLG said:


> if your artwork includes something related to the cosmos or some sacred geometry you probably play sumeriancore.



And/or your band is called Cynic or Obscura.


----------



## chassless (Nov 4, 2013)

AndruwX said:


> If you don't have a custom guitar, you're a simple person uncorrupted by SS.org



FTFY


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Nov 4, 2013)

if you still own a gorilla amp that works...

...you might have set a world record.



edit: if you start a thread along the lines: are agile guitars any good?

...you might be an sso noob.


----------



## downburst82 (Nov 4, 2013)

If you buy an rga7 thinking "oh the stock active pickups couldnt be _that _bad"

...you might be an idiot

(and wtb a set of sd blackouts)


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Nov 4, 2013)

if you still think emg 81's are the bomb...

...you might be cool.


----------



## BusinessMan (Nov 4, 2013)

If you want an 8 string, you might be a meshuggah fanboy


----------



## monkeysuncle (Nov 4, 2013)

^so tru


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 4, 2013)

patata said:


> If your band has a plural name,you play with 100k worth of gear,you tune to either standard F# or drop G#,have that extra layer everywhere,you use BKP's,your songs make no sense,you probably are a dj0ntfag,with no creativity and originality at all.



Well damn...


----------



## protest (Nov 4, 2013)

If you "liked" almost every post in this thread you might be Chuck.


----------



## tedtan (Nov 4, 2013)

spawnofthesith said:


> If most of your posts are bashing djent, you might be an SSO member
> 
> If most of your posts are defending djent, you might be an SSO member


 


Necris said:


> If you bought an 8 string guitar but can't figure out how the bass will fit in to your music now you're probably a member of ss.org.
> 
> If the word "prog" as a descriptor for a band has become a red flag that warns of terrible "djent influenced" riffs you may spend too much time on ss.org.
> 
> ...


 
I see a few of us are paying attention around here!


----------



## Jason2112 (Nov 4, 2013)

Datura said:


> If your pedals are worth more than your amp, you might be a fan of strymon.


 
Those are exactly the pedals I was thinking of when I wrote it.


----------



## Jason2112 (Nov 4, 2013)

If you think drum samples sound as good as a real drummer, you might be Dino Cazares.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Nov 4, 2013)

Jason2112 said:


> If you think drum samples sound as good as a real drummer, you might be everybody born after 1990 or Dino Cazares.


 
fixed


----------



## ghost_of_karelia (Nov 4, 2013)

If your name is Jeff and you saved £200 on your car insurance, you might be moneysupermarket.com.


----------



## Metal-Box (Nov 4, 2013)

If you think that metal has only made advancements since djent and the intro of the RG8, then you might be a 15-year old SSO member.


----------



## Decapitated666 (Nov 4, 2013)

If you have 120495301942601 custom guitars that you've had for 10 days or less and haven't played once, you're probably an SSO member.


----------



## Metal-Box (Nov 4, 2013)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> if you still own a gorilla amp that works...
> 
> ...you might have set a world record.
> 
> ...



Dude, I still have a Gorilla Half-Back bass amp that still works. I got it brand new too!


----------



## Metal-Box (Nov 4, 2013)

If you can't stop playing for three minutes while I tune my guitar, you might be a drummer.


----------



## MikeH (Nov 4, 2013)

If you think everyone who buys an 8 string is a Meshuggah fanboy, you're probably a Dream Theater fanboy.


----------



## Riffer (Nov 4, 2013)

If you like Falling In Reverse, then you probably aren't the kind of person I want to get to know.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 4, 2013)

Zalbu said:


> *ahem*



raise your hand if you know first hand how large this guy's manhood is then kindly explain WHY you know this


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 4, 2013)

If you worry about whos a fanboy of what more than 0 hours/day you might need to spend more time talking to the opposite sex, jogging, building ships in bottles or some other decidedly more constructive activity.


----------



## Church2224 (Nov 4, 2013)

If you defend Jackson at every turn you might be Mesh or Church 

If you spend more time looking at guitars than playing them, you might be a gear whore/SSO member.


----------



## Zalbu (Nov 4, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> raise your hand if you know first hand how large this guy's manhood is then kindly explain WHY you know this


It's effin' Joshua Travis, does he look like a small dicked man to you?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm not sure how to answer that without a frame of reference. Sorry.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Nov 4, 2013)

MikeH said:


> If you think everyone who buys an 8 string is a Meshuggah fanboy, you're probably a Dream Theater fanboy.



That seems way off in my experience. Most people around here might rag on extended range guitars in general and don't care whether it is 7 or 8, but the people that actually make fun of or dislike ERG's are indie or classic rock fanboys.


----------



## Xaios (Nov 4, 2013)

Metal-Box said:


> If you can't stop playing for three minutes while I tune my guitar, you might be a drummer.



If you need to interrupt your drummer every 3 minutes to tune your guitar, you might be me.

(In high school, anyway. )

If you like this post, you might be Zebov.

If you've spent thousands of dollars on a custom guitar only to have the previously-reputable builder drop off the planet, you're probably a member of SS.org.

If you complain about the abundance of stereotypical black guitars, you're probably a member of SS.org.

If you complain about the dearth of classy, understated black guitars, you're probably a member of SS.org.

If you've ever posted about how basswood is a bad tonewood, you're probably a member of SS.org.

If you've ever posted about how basswood is a good tonewood, you're probably a member of SS.org.

If you've ever posted about how basswood is a very neutral tonewood that magnifies the characteristics of electronics and hardware rather than imparting its own tonal properties onto the sound, you're probably a member of SS.org.

If you've ever actually played a guitar with fanned frets, you're probably a member of SS.org.


----------



## source field (Nov 4, 2013)

if you're hating on guthrie govan/any non-traditional fusion guitarists, you might be a jazz snob wannabe

if you're an internet tough guy, you probably don't even lift in real life


----------



## Rosal76 (Nov 4, 2013)

If you can divebomb 4 steps down on a Gibson hardtail, you might be Chuck Norris.

If you can snap your fingers and produce music that is more progressive than Dream Theater, you could be Chuck Norris.

If you can slide down to the 24th fret and strum a 6-string chord on a Ukulele, you are Chuck Norris, damn it.


----------



## monkeysuncle (Nov 4, 2013)

if your clean tone causes feedback you might be a bearded drone doomer


----------



## Metal-Box (Nov 4, 2013)

If you openly put down someone else's playing skill or guitar/gear with nasty comments from the safety of your computer, you might be a general asshole.


----------



## Addison90 (Nov 4, 2013)

if you're hating on Ibanez, you might be a hipster


----------



## AugmentedFourth (Nov 4, 2013)

If you like to make absurd and obtuse generalizations, you just might be a sevenstring.org member.


----------



## Addison90 (Nov 4, 2013)

if you love to make ironic statements, you're a potato


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Nov 4, 2013)

if you wished you got 'reps' instead of 'likes'...

...you might have an sso first world problem.


----------



## tacotiklah (Nov 5, 2013)

If you have more success in dating than most in the sso love and relationships thread, you might be ghstofperdition.

If you're happy and you know it, you just might clap your hands.

If you start doing the  in the middle of a :golf: game, then cool off with a drink of your own piss, you just might be leandrob.


----------



## donray1527 (Nov 5, 2013)

If you neg rep for 9 string players with small dick jokes, you probably are a 9 string player with a small dick and you saw my joke in this thread.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Nov 5, 2013)

If you hate getting neg rep for saying 9 stringers have small dicks then you are donray1527.


----------



## donray1527 (Nov 5, 2013)

joshuavsoapkid said:


> If you hate getting neg rep for saying 9 stringers have small dicks then you are donray1527.


----------



## chassless (Nov 5, 2013)

if you think the Schecter vs Ibanez fight is more relevant than the Werewolves vs Vampires one, then you might just be an ss.org member.



Addison90 said:


> if you're hating on Ibanez, you might be a hipster



hey, i find that offensive !


----------



## Pooluke41 (Nov 5, 2013)

if you ???? you must ?!?!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 5, 2013)

donray1527 said:


> If you neg rep for 9 string players with small dick jokes, you probably are a 9 string player with a small dick and you saw my joke in this thread.


----------



## redstone (Nov 5, 2013)

If you have no face and need more space, you might be a cactus.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Nov 5, 2013)

If you don't like something, then you might still be a good guy. 

And I'm not even Canadian.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Nov 5, 2013)

If you buy wood for your next 4 customs on eBay, you might be an SSO member.

If you've owned/played pretty much every mainstream amp on the planet, you might be an SSO member.

If you own/have owned a Vader cab, you might be an SSO member.

If you can talk intelligently about fanned fret true temperament ERG guitars and why they rule, you are an SSO member.


----------



## sage (Nov 5, 2013)

If your rig is absolutely perfect, but you're still looking to tweak it and add parts, your GAS might be incurable. 

If you're browsing a site where the base level of grammar and spelling is significantly higher than average, you might be perusing SSO.

If you were expecting a 17 page thread expressing seething Nickelback hatred when a member posed a question regarding their use of 7 string guitars and were pleasantly surprised when it did not emerge, you might be a member of SSO. 

If you are ridiculously good looking, resplendently bearded, marginally talented, and use your IRL name as your SSO user name, it might be your fortieth birthday. (Whee ha. I made it to 40.)


----------



## caskettheclown (Nov 5, 2013)

You might be me if you GAS for things you'll never actually use except just to "Try it out"


----------



## Riffer (Nov 5, 2013)

You might be a retard if you say this...." Meshuggah lacks the creative mid section riffs and the highly skilled acrobatic type playing that you get with this new age Djent. Meshuggahs Bleed is literally a djent breakdown riff played for 5 minutes straight."


I saw this today on my friends Facebook, posted by one of his friends who I don't know. I stared at the computer screen for 30 seconds with my mouth a gape in amazement.


----------



## jonajon91 (Nov 5, 2013)

^ Ow, Ow, Ow, Ow, Ow ...


----------



## MikeH (Nov 5, 2013)

If you play an Axe-FX through an Orange cab, you might be an SSO member.

If you djent, you might thall.

If you drink Mt. Dew, you may be white trash. But if you're white trash, you definitely drink Mt. Dew.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Nov 6, 2013)

If you're still totally bummed that BC Rich discontinued the IT series, you might be me

If you're GASing hard for an IT series Beast just so you can have a Beast with a Widow headstock, you're DEFINITELY me.

If you think superstrats are overrated, you might be awesome


----------



## Osorio (Nov 6, 2013)

If you spend more time reading threads on SSO than writing music, you might be procrastinating.


----------



## AndruwX (Nov 6, 2013)

If you change you guitar every year, you are probably poor because you can't buy two.


----------



## sage (Nov 7, 2013)

If you're looking for a bassist for a metal band in Vancouver, you might be shit out of luck.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Nov 7, 2013)

sage said:


> If you're looking for a bassist for a metal band in Vancouver, you might be shit out of luck.


 
If you're playing bass in a metal band, you might be a guitarist who could fill the spot


----------



## Osorio (Nov 7, 2013)

Vostre Roy said:


> If you're playing bass in a metal band, you might be a guitarist who could fill the spot



Been there, done that.

If you find yourself looking for cellists to play your song, you might want to consider writing for instruments which you can actually play.


----------



## jeleopard (Nov 7, 2013)

Osorio said:


> Been there, done that.
> 
> If you find yourself looking for cellists to play your song, you might want to consider writing for instruments which you can actually play.



Bahahaha.

So many people have written impossible (or, at least, harder than fvck) sax lines for me, so I know what that's like.

If you consider BTBAM "metalcore", you might just be stuck in the past.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Nov 7, 2013)

If your center takes three licks to reach, you might be a Tootsie Pop.


----------



## dedsouth333 (Nov 7, 2013)

If you're selling off all of your gear except 1 guitar and a baby Peavey Vypyr to move to Texas, you might be me lol.


----------



## Pezshreds (Nov 7, 2013)

If you post long rant videos on youtube, you may work for strictly 7


----------



## caskettheclown (Nov 8, 2013)

if you are getting a LTD sevenstring for fifty bucks american you might be me !


if you just found a big band and swing version of a slayer song you might also be me!


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Nov 9, 2013)

If you're happy and you know it, you might clap your hands.


----------



## donray1527 (Nov 9, 2013)

If you just bought an ibanez RG3xxv almost entirely for the fact that its blue as fvck.... you might be me.


----------



## misingonestring (Nov 9, 2013)

If you want to start a not metalcore metal band in western Pennsylvania, you're ....ed.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Nov 9, 2013)

If you want to start a band period here your F***ED.


----------



## donray1527 (Nov 9, 2013)

If you want to be in a progressive metal band here... youre stuck with josephAOI. Yeah, that assholes in a band with me lol


----------



## Leveebreaks (Nov 10, 2013)

If you want to be in a band with stable pleasant people, you might as well give up now


----------



## donray1527 (Nov 10, 2013)

If you follow youtube crazes, you might know what the fox says.


----------



## BornToLooze (Jan 26, 2014)

After a six month break you decide to start playing guitar again and decide to check SSO, you might still not have picked up your guitar.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 26, 2014)

If Blackmachine, Strandberg and Mayones are your holy trinity and you won't consider anything else, you may need to buy a goddamn Telecaster, have a really good time absolutely hammering those strings and forget about claro walnut and Blackhawks for a while.


----------



## Svava (Jan 26, 2014)

If you think a POD HD500 is the Holy Grail of tone, you've probably never played through anything else.

If you immediately hate any new piece of technology integrated into a guitar (gamechanger, evertune, midi) you're probably a pretty normal guitar player.


----------



## Svava (Jan 26, 2014)

If you write music that can be easily played in a crabcore stance while headbanging vigoriously on a guitar which is hanging between your legs in drop Yflat with strings thick enough to drive a Prius across, your music probably sucks.


----------



## BornToLooze (Jan 27, 2014)

If you've ever tuned a 6 string guitar within a step of your bass, you've probably spent too much time on SSO.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jan 27, 2014)

BornToLooze said:


> If you've ever tuned a 6 string guitar within a step of your bass, you've probably spent too much time on SSO.



Do baritones count?


----------



## donray1527 (Jan 28, 2014)

If you still complain about ibanezs production lineup after this year... You might be on sso


----------



## JP Universe (Jan 28, 2014)

If you're venting to customers on youtube&#8230;.. your business might be falling apart

If you're a computer engineer&#8230;.. you might have too many custom guitars


----------



## Dcm81 (Jan 28, 2014)

If your band name/logo is completely illegible you might play some sort of death metal.


----------



## jonajon91 (Jan 28, 2014)

Dcm81 said:


> If your band name/logo is completely illegible you might play some sort of *black* metal.



Fixed


----------



## BornToLooze (Jan 28, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> Do baritones count?




Those are too easy. Try it with a guitar that's 24.75"


----------



## monkeysuncle (Jan 29, 2014)

If you bring multiple skinny jeans to a gig for backups you crabcorin' bruh


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jan 30, 2014)

BornToLooze said:


> Those are too easy. Try it with a guitar that's 24.75"




I have a 25.5" in G#, FWIW...


----------

